# problème avec le circonflexe sous OpenOffice 1.1.4



## omorelle (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je viens d'installer une YellowDog 4.0.(quelquechose, 0 ou 1...) sur notre ancien powermac G3 pour en équiper une de nos secrétaires.
Après installation je constate que la version installée d'OpenOffice est la 1.1.1 et ... en anglais !
Je me rue donc sur le site d'OpenOffice et récupère la 1.1.4, puis l'installe...
et depuis je suis confronté à un problème sur lequel je me casse les dents : j'ai tous les accents, excepté le circonflexe et le tréma !
Après avoir consulté différents forums et amis, je teste différentes configurations de locales, et là soit j'ai les circonflexes mais les autres accents me mettent des caractères bizarres (genre A¤, A(C) <-le p'tit copyright), soit j'ai les accents excepté le circonflexe et le tréma (c'est comme si la touche était "morte").
Avez-vous rencontré, voire résolu, ce problème ?

Merci 

Olivier Morelle
Service Informatique, Mairie de La Londe les Maures
omorelle@lalondelesmaures.fr


----------



## apkwa (9 Septembre 2005)

Du temps où j'étais sous Slackware, je crois que j'avais eu ce problème...
Essaye de lancer OOo comme suit:

env LC_ALL=fr_FR [/usr/local/OpenOffice.org1.1.4/]soffice


----------



## omorelle (20 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup apkwa, je vais voir de ce pas si ça fonctionne !


----------

